# Nice Fish!



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's my buddy from yesterday with a nice 50 1/2".


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job and nice fish. :thumb:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

what a pig, what lure did he hit?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

He was using a shallow invader.

To bad the tail is turned in the picture or it would look even better.

We ended up catching about 10 northern and 10 bass, but this was the only musky of the day.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice fish!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice Markings on that round boy!


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet Fish!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You guys have water to fish on out there!!!???!!!


----------

